# Spring observations.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

While I was out hunting this spring I noticed that snow geese will work into a flock of swans really well. I think maybe next spring I may ad a few to the set. Another thing I noticed is that a flock of specks can be on the ground and they may bring down some snows into them but as soon as the number of snows starts to grow they will get up and head off on their own. Its like they know that snows bring danger with them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I noticed that there wasn't any of the BIG flocks like previous years. Maybe I just missed them, but I saw a ton of medium sized flocks, but only one all spring that was longer than a couple miles.

These spring migrations are interesting, they're always different.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I learned that if you want to shoot snows...buy a SD license!

SD just keeps getting lucky, two years in a row now where they've had an excellent spring CO. Why can't we get a blizzard accross the southern edge of Canada now and send those geese back to us? SD only got umpteen fronts to come through and keep them in state for them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think if you bought those super mag shells in a snow and painted the becks black those would probably work for swan decoys. I think they would work great as a confedence decoy. I know the guides in NC use them for hunting swans. Or you could buy the super mag northwind snows they are huge!!!! 
I also saw a couple of big flocks to. I dont know why. The biggest was maybe 30k. But I had a blast hunting them. It's like a cancer, I cant stop hunting them!!!!! And never will stop.

_________________
"If it fly's it dies"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-21 19:28 ]


----------

